# CAB50 Blink Codes --  House getting cold!



## Tedinski (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello!

House is getting cold.

I have a CAB50   I installed in October.

It's worked GREAT until tonight.  

I believe I have good vacuum.  The hopper door is closed.   There is fuel.  

I notice that the blue light in the back flashes TWO TIMES instead of the FOUR TIMES that it should blink.

Does anyone know what the two-blink flash code means?

Thanks SO MUCH for any advice.

Tedinski


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/7058_142.PDF   book says 2 is cab50.


----------



## Tedinski (Feb 17, 2014)

oh!   the manual I found says 4.   Maybe its an updated board?
I'll download that immediately.

I took the pellets all out.  vacuumed everything.   Removed the auger & reinstalled.
I can hear the vacuum switch "click" when the exhaust fan starts.

call for heat is on, but the auger never moves.

It's not too bad yet... just below 60.


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 17, 2014)

Well you have lots of switches that can cut off the auger.Test them or bypass for test.Page 41 no fuel


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 17, 2014)

i have only had this happen once so far... flame or heat went up the feed shoot and tripped the snap disk #2...take the right side panel off and half in and up the reset will be there..
from the manual
*17.
Snap Disc #2 (Fuel Delivery Interrupt) 175°F *
Snap disc #2 is located on the center of the convection plenum above the convection blower. There is an orange and a black wire connected to it. This snap disc will turn off the feed system which will turn off the appliance if an over
fire condition should occur or if the convection blower should fail to operate. If this occurs you will have to manually reset the snap disc.


----------



## Tedinski (Feb 17, 2014)

Power is not getting past the vacuum switch.
I can hear it "CLICK" when the exhaust fan turns on, so it seems to be mechanically working.
Is it abnormal for one of these to quit just a few months after install?

I'll jump it out & see if that fixes it (temporarily).


----------



## Tedinski (Feb 17, 2014)

Jumping it out started the auger.
Thanks folks for such quick & supportive responses!
(I half expected "hey dummy!  just do "X").
Folks here are so helpful.  

So:   Does the seller usually replace these parts?  or do I go straight to the factory?


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 17, 2014)

vacuum switch or the snap disk...to feed motor


----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 17, 2014)

Probably your dealer.You could put it in,you already diagnosed it,dealer will love you,owe you favor.


----------



## Tedinski (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll give him a call tomorrow morning.
Am I right that the vacuum switch should CLICK when it's actuated?  I THINK it's the vac switch that's clicking.
I tried to remove the vacuum hose from the switch to see if it's clogged.  It won't come off.  It comes off of the pellet feed tube quite easily.


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 17, 2014)

its possible its clicking but the contacts could be bad.. or its working allowing power to the snap disk but not past it...i don't know what wires your jumping..


----------



## Tedinski (Feb 17, 2014)

I jumped the wire going into the vacuum switch to the wire coming out of the vac switch...  bypassing it completely.
The switch still has the hose going to the pellet feed tube.   It still "clicks" when the exhaust fan turns on.   I think you are correct... the contacts in the switch must have failed.   That's a little disheartening, since the unit is only months old!

It's warming up in here nicely now.    +=


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 18, 2014)

good to hear your back to being warm,unforunately one of the downsides to pellets stoves are all the electronics they use to function, anything can fail at any time.


----------

